# Stihl HT-131



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 13, 2017)

Did I happen to say just how much I like this thing? Used it to do some limb removal about a week ago. Ran like a charm and saved me a lot of time and effort.

It's so cool to stand safely on the ground and still be able to reach way up and take down limbs. Can't believe how long I waited to buy one. I suppose that I had to wait until I got old enough to realize that I wasn't getting any younger and I had to do things the smart way from now on.


----------



## earlthegoat2 (Dec 20, 2017)

I’ve almost hit myself with falling limbs a number of times in The past. I called it ground vertigo. I had been looking up for so long I no longer knew which way was down. 

Have to remember to visually follow every branch down now.


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2017)

earlthegoat2 said:


> I’ve almost hit myself with falling limbs a number of times in The past. I called it ground vertigo. I had been looking up for so long I no longer knew which way was down.
> 
> Have to remember to visually follow every branch down now.




When using my pole saw, I remind myself that I'm in no hurry and to take my time. My wife is usually telling me where to cut. Even when she does that, I still get the wrong branch sometimes. 

And, she is pretty good at telling me when to duck and cover. Most branches I attack are on the smaller size and not much of a head trauma threat.


----------



## lone wolf (Dec 22, 2017)

1Alpha1 said:


> When using my pole saw, I remind myself that I'm in no hurry and to take my time. My wife is usually telling me where to cut. Even when she does that, I still get the wrong branch sometimes.
> 
> And, she is pretty good at telling me when to duck and cover. Most branches I attack are on the smaller size and not much of a head trauma threat.


Jut don't stand on top of a ten foot a frame ladder and cut heavy pieces!


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Dec 22, 2017)

lone wolf said:


> Jut don't stand on top of a ten foot a frame ladder and cut heavy pieces!




I never use any kind or type of ladder when I'm using a hand-held engine that spins a razor-sharp chain at speeds upwards of 10,000 rpm.


----------

